

I Bet My 40s Are Totally Going To Rock - Alex3917
http://www.theonion.com/content/opinion/i_bet_my_40s_are_totally_going

======
tdavis
Despite only being 24 and having a life nothing like that, I felt suddenly
motivated to do more than I already am after reading that...

~~~
Alex3917
That's why I submitted it.

